# Advice on Arkansas?



## wrkrsunite

I'm gonna be hitching thru Arkansas tomorrow to meet up with road dawg in Little Rock, ive never hitched thru Arkansas (plus the south in general sketches me out) and from what i read on digihitch i guess hitchhiking is frowned on there. Any experiences/advice?


----------



## whaleofashrimp

never had trouble..fayetville is fun..be friendly..of course..i dress conventionaly when i hitch so i dont get harrassed as much as someone completly decked out


----------



## wrkrsunite

Right, I'll keep my millions of dead cops shirt in the pack.


----------



## whaleofashrimp

fayetville is a great town


----------



## baconrind

Im from Little Rock. Vino's brew pub puts trash bags of pizza outside for people when they close. If you are hopping to memphis PM me and Ill tell you what I know about that yd. Arkansas is the $20 state and from my experience southern folk pick up hitchers alot. I love the south!


----------



## whaleofashrimp

$20 state?...if u mean duckets..ive had people randomly pullover while waling to the on ramp..not offer me a ride but offer me duckets


----------



## wrkrsunite

Cool, that pizza sounds tasty. Im not sure where to from Little Rock, Road dawg has the ccg (in Little Rock), but the final destination is Ocala.


----------



## baconrind

I dont know that fancy ducket lingo youre using. Kickdowns


----------



## whaleofashrimp

duckets =??


----------



## whaleofashrimp

$$$$


----------



## wrkrsunite

Just say fuck it, kick down a ducket.


----------



## MxEx

there is some nice people around there.


----------



## ayyyjayyy

wrkrsunite said:


> I'm gonna be hitching thru Arkansas tomorrow to meet up with road dawg in Little Rock, ive never hitched thru Arkansas (plus the south in general sketches me out) and from what i read on digihitch i guess hitchhiking is frowned on there. Any experiences/advice?



Stay out of west Memphis Arkansas. Do not fly signs there. You'll spend the night and possibly more in jail. If you don't know anyone in town you might be stuck in jail for longer...


----------



## whaleofashrimp

i got hasseled by pigs for just sitting at the bus stop..also the locals are crack heads


----------



## ayyyjayyy

Worst place ever...


----------



## SickOfDodge

ayyyyyyy its the road dawg (fonze) yeah west memphis 3. fuckkkkk thattttt poor kids


----------



## whaleofashrimp

that would be ..twin falls idaho..but west memphes is pretty bad


----------



## wrkrsunite

SickOfDodge said:


> ayyyyyyy its the road dawg (fonze) yeah west memphis 3. fuckkkkk thattttt poor kids


Yeah, lets remember to stay away from that bitch ass place. BTW im walking out the door in t-minus now, see ya soon.


----------



## ayyyjayyy

SickOfDodge said:


> ayyyyyyy its the road dawg (fonze) yeah west memphis 3. fuckkkkk thattttt poor kids



?? What does this mean?? 

Wm3 was fucking terrible. There's a documentary on it folks should watch if interested. It's called Paradise lost.


----------



## ayyyjayyy

Ohhh never mind I got it. Haha


----------



## SickOfDodge

hahaha good jsut makin my entrance


----------



## SickOfDodge

yeah ive seen some of that doc ayy jayy made my stomach turn


----------



## ayyyjayyy

Yeah it's so fucking insanely sad.


----------



## REDYELLOWBLUE

advice for Arkansas;
Dont be in Arkansas


----------

